# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Hong long did you LDs last?

## whitemagician91

as far as I know, the REM period lasts only 10 to 15 mins. So, one LD could only last for maximum 15 mins. My LDs period is usually between 5 to nearly 15 mins.However, in a dream, sometime I feel it lasted for very long times, maybe 1 hour.

So, how long is your LDs period? do you know anyway to lengthen the LD period?

----------


## mcwillis

You can stretch dream time.  I know someone who has built a dream resort and has spent a two week holiday there in one lucid dream by stretching dream time.

----------


## whitemagician91

> You can stretch dream time.  I know someone who has built a dream resort and has spent a two week holiday there in one lucid dream by stretching dream time.



In the book exploring the world of lucid dreaming, Dr. Stephen said that the time in a LD is not different from real time. It is proven by one of his experiments.I think stretching time in dream can only happen in fiction books :smiley:

----------


## mcwillis

Well the methodology they used to generate their 'proof' is deeply flawed because dream time can be stretched.  Ten years ago no one would have questioned the fact that the our universe was created at the time of the Big Bang.  It is now accepted by the world's leading cosmologists that the Big Bang is no longer fact but incorrect 'fiction'.  I say this to illustrate that what is one day scientific proof is the next day just scientific fiction.

----------


## TheEnthusiast

The current scientific consensus is that dream time cannot really be stretched or manipulated. The last REM stages of the night usually lasts 45-60 minutes, making hour-long dreams totally possible.

----------


## mcwillis

Ok lets once and for all prove for ourselves that dream time can be stretched during a lucid dream.  I know of people that have used the following technique.  I haven't yet as I haven't had the need to do so for my lucid dream purposes.

Perform deepening techniques so that the lucid is fully stable.

Cover your eyes with your hands and say, "When I open my eyes, I shall have moved from this place into a location where the flow of time has changed.  At this island in the river of time one night of terrestrial sleep shall last...", and say how long you want to stay for.

----------


## Ketsuyume

I both agree and disagree with science in this case. 

Relativity makes a huge difference in dreams. A subjective perspective could be drawn out to feel like a dream is lasting far longer than it really is, even if on the surface the REM cycle only seems like 45 mins or an hour. That doesn't mean what's going on in the mind of the dreamer is only lasting 45 mins to an hour. Of course, like most things involving dreams and whatnot,  it's really hard to do any studies on things that are entirely subjective. 

I'm inclined to believe that from an individual perspective, there ARE people who have had dreams that felt like they lasted weeks.

-K

----------


## Ketsuyume

MCW, I'm going to add this into my technique and see how it works for me over time.

----------


## whitemagician91

> Ok lets once and for all prove for ourselves that dream time can be stretched during a lucid dream.  I know of people that have used the following technique.  I haven't yet as I haven't had the need to do so for my lucid dream purposes.
> 
> Perform deepening techniques so that the lucid is fully stable.
> 
> Cover your eyes with your hands and say, "When I open my eyes, I shall have moved from this place into a location where the flow of time has changed.  At this island in the river of time one night of terrestrial sleep shall last...", and say how long you want to stay for.



if  stretching dreamtime is possible, it would be extremely great! I will try these technique and see if it works. By the way, how are you procesing with the indirect technique in "School out of body travel" you mentioned in your previous thread?

----------


## mcwillis

> if  stretching dreamtime is possible, it would be extremely great! I will try these technique and see if it works. By the way, how are you procesing with the indirect technique in "School out of body travel" you mentioned in your previous thread?



You may find that covering your eyes with your hands may wake you up which is why it is imprtant to do deepening techniques beforehand to fully stabilise the dream.  With regards to my thread on how to have an instant WILD I am making great progress.  I have had to train myself to be more aggresive with the Indirect Techniques as I was falling asleep often as I was working through the cycles of techniques.  I have had a few lucids and I have learnt that I need to relax a little more when practicing my cycles of Indirect Techniques as that is important.

----------


## whitemagician91

> You may find that covering your eyes with your hands may wake you up which is why it is imprtant to do deepening techniques beforehand to fully stabilise the dream.  With regards to my thread on how to have an instant WILD I am making great progress.  I have had to train myself to be more aggresive with the Indirect Techniques as I was falling asleep often as I was working through the cycles of techniques.  I have had a few lucids and I have learnt that I need to relax a little more when practicing my cycles of Indirect Techniques as that is important.



I read this book yesterday and practiced it. However, I don't know how not to move as soon as I wake up. And  do you need to practice indirect techniques independently before doing WILD? can you share a scheldule to practice them and may be some few tips to succeed with this method?

----------


## Hukif

Longest REM can be up to 1 hour or even more with REM-rebound.
Also, the experiment Laberge made was with people trying to count normal time, so all it proves is that when people try to count in normal time, its accurate. Still, I'm not a believer of time dilation to the extent of weeks or more, since that would take too much brain power. On the other hand, I can dilate time within a dream, but it isn't for long periods of time and it gives me headaches, so try to not to do it much.

----------


## mcwillis

> I read this book yesterday and practiced it. However, I don't know how not to move as soon as I wake up. And  do you need to practice indirect techniques independently before doing WILD? can you share a scheldule to practice them and may be some few tips to succeed with this method?



We shouldn't be discussing this here as this thread is about something completely different.  Ask me again in the instant WILD thread and I will happily answer  :smiley:

----------


## imj

I did it before I extended the dream to an hour by spinning, it was interesting to see the effects of prolonging the dream more than it would have normally lasted. It felt like the dream could still go on but I already started to feel some mental strain and well....I din't have anything else to do in the dream since I did all I could and being trapped in the house not much I could do also so I woke up.

IMJ

----------


## mcwillis

> Still, I'm not a believer of time dilation to the extent of weeks or more, since that would take too much brain power. On the other hand, I can dilate dream within a dream, but it isn't for long periods of time and it gives me headaches, so try to not to do it much.



Remember that we are not dealing with brain power and physicality here but with the spiritual realms which we humans know very little about.  Try the time stretching technique and let us know if it produces a different result to the one you would expect.

----------


## Snowboy

I haven't had a decent lucid in a while. Practicing stabilization and increasing clarity. Attempted looking at hands last night. They looked really weird with big cracks that were white.  ::|: 

Then I tried shouting "Increase stability!". I was barely able to get out a whisper.

It might have helped a slight bit, but not much.

So, really, I usually have 5 minute LDs at a time. They suck.  :Sad:

----------


## whitemagician91

> I did it before I extended the dream to an hour by spinning, it was interesting to see the effects of prolonging the dream more than it would have normally lasted. It felt like the dream could still go on but I already started to feel some mental strain and well....
> .
> IMJ



I was never successfull trying the spinning method to lengthen my dream. All I feel when spinning is dizziness. May be I will give it another try






> I haven't had a decent lucid in a while. Practicing stabilization and increasing clarity. Attempted looking at hands last night. They looked really weird with big cracks that were white. 
> 
> Then I tried shouting "Increase stability!". I was barely able to get out a whisper.
> 
> It might have helped a slight bit, but not much.
> 
> So, really, I usually have 5 minute LDs at a time. They suck.



 I believe that the more LDs you have, the better quality your LDs will be.

----------


## Snowboy

> I believe that the more LDs you have, the better quality your LDs will be.



Ironically, I have been LDing for four years as a natural. I had decent vividness back then, but ever since I got serious about this back in August, I haven't had many vivid dreams.  ::|:

----------


## Wolfwood

Hmm from what I understand, La Berge found that typically dream time has a 1:1 ratio with real time; however, this does not mean that time cannot be manipulated. It simply means that people do not choose to manipulate it.

From my experience, it can be perceived to be extended through simple trickery. For instance, if I were to gaze into the sky and see the stars glistening, and feel the cold breeze I'd implicitly ascertain the time to be in the evening sometime. Now, within a few moments, the scene could become warm with the sun replacing the stars, and if I were to not pay explicit attention to this, I would subconsciously feel that hours have passed.

Again, turn to reality for answers. We have all experienced a warped perception of time where it feels like it has drastically sped up, or the day is dragging along. And in fact, have you not noticed that your perception of time is different in Summer, where the days are long, compared to Winter where the days are short?

----------


## silver2k

A couple of minutes per lucid for me.

----------


## mcwillis

> We have all experienced a warped perception of time where it feels like it has drastically sped up, or the day is dragging along. And in fact, have you not noticed that your perception of time is different in Summer, where the days are long, compared to Winter where the days are short?



"When you sit with a pretty girl an hour seems like a minute.  When you sit on a hot stove a minute seems like an hour.  That's relativity" - Albert Einstein  :wink2:

----------


## mcwillis

I've just remembered.  When I was a child I went to bed at about 7pm.  I lay down and closed my eyes.  About three seconds later I opened my eyes and my mother came into my bedroom.  It was the next morning!  It was one of the most disorientating experiences of my life.  It really felt as though I just closed my eyes for three seconds without any lapse in consciousness and my body was in exactly the same position as it was when I went to sleep.  Truly bizarre.

----------


## silver2k

> I've just remembered.  When I was a child I went to bed at about 7pm.  I lay down and closed my eyes.  About three seconds later I opened my eyes and my mother came into my bedroom.  It was the next morning!  It was one of the most disorientating experiences of my life.  It really felt as though I just closed my eyes for three seconds without any lapse in consciousness and my body was in exactly the same position as it was when I went to sleep.  Truly bizarre.



Yea those are really freakish. I think I had one of those many years ago :p

----------


## Drishtol

> I've just remembered.  When I was a child I went to bed at about 7pm.  I lay down and closed my eyes.  About three seconds later I opened my eyes and my mother came into my bedroom.  It was the next morning!  It was one of the most disorientating experiences of my life.  It really felt as though I just closed my eyes for three seconds without any lapse in consciousness and my body was in exactly the same position as it was when I went to sleep.  Truly bizarre.





This is actually an experience that re-occurs for me. It's mostly when I'm stressed out and I go to bed not really that tired and I have a lot on my mind. It literally feels like I don't sleep at all, but the fact that I don't remember the lapse in time must have meant that I was sleeping.

----------


## DreamMentor

*My LD's usually only last a few seconds to maybe a minute or two. I want to extend this time so badly. And on what you guys were saying earlier, about extending dream time to be able to make it feel like a few weeks, I do believe that this is possible. I mean what is time but a perspective that our mind creates? Surely, when we are dreaming time can sometimes be different than waking life time. When I was younger, I had a dream that seemed like it lastd for about 4 hours and it was so boring that I just wanted it to end lol.*

----------


## slashsslayer97

i had a long ass lucid dream once
it kinda felt like a couple hours

----------


## Mzzkc

Realistically, LDs are capped at about an hour of "real" time.

Subjectively, as has been said, LDs can last much longer. 

Supposedly, there's a strong link between perceived time and memory which can be used to facilitate time dilation. This link is one of the major reasons a year seems so long to children, but as they accumulate experience and turn into adults years seem to fly by.

----------


## matthew123

Lol hong long my lucids last? grammar fail.

----------


## imj

> I was never successfull trying the spinning method to lengthen my dream. All I feel when spinning is dizziness. May be I will give it another try



You can also use focusing to extend the dream I never tried before I read that on here. Like you feel the dream is fading then you look at an object and nothing else to keep generating the object and you extend the dream.

IMJ

----------


## whitemagician91

from my experiences and some books I read, LDs normally last for about 3 to 4 minutes.The longgest is about 10 mins. I am thinking we put all our efforts for that 4-min lucids? is it worth all our efforts? just wondering..

----------


## LoopStan

Well, I'm gonna be that one guy that brings up the movie theories. In Inception they talk about how dream time is longer than real time, and It completely makes sense to me. Your brains technically can simulate time faster. But this may be done in a few ways. The most common that I know of is when you jump around time, making it seem like you were there for longer. You can spend a Day on a resort, but you would just sorta hop from the morning to the afternoon to the evening, spending time in each one giving you the feeling of being there longer. The other way is where you are aware of being there for more than a few hours without jumping around.  It is difficult to prove this with science because of the way the brain works. Everyone is different, and so it may just be by luck that the brain decided to hop around, or do different things. If you are looking at a dream in our time, it's gonna be 5-60 minutes in length, but while your in there, it may feel longer, shorter, or non existent.

Edit:

If you had drugs to sleep, you may not be in REM but there is still a possibility for you to dream, or to go into REM for a little while, but keep holding onto it because your mind would be so deep in. Just a thought, this could be a reason people last longer.

----------


## Slumberless

I feel like I have two different types of dreams, those in real time and those in 'dream' time. I don't know if that is possible, it's just a feeling. For real time it feels like the dreams are maybe 5-15 minutes, usually around 10. Despite the fact that many things can happen in the "movie" that is my dream that would normally equal one hour or more in actual film, it feels sped up. Like I take in all the information in a shorter amount of time. Then with 'dream' time, the lengths are endless. I've had dreams that seemed to go on all night, three hours maybe, but I have heard that isn't possible so I consider it 'dream' time, or fictitious time. Who knows?  ::?:

----------


## whitemagician91

> . I've had dreams that seemed to go on all night, three hours maybe, but I have heard that isn't possible so I consider it 'dream' time, or fictitious time. Who knows?



if that's true, you are the lucky one who could stay in dream in a very long time.

----------

